# When was the last earthquake in Portugal?



## siobhanwf

If you are worried have a look at this site 

Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal

Alpiarça on October 14th at 18.53:50 with a strength of 3.1


----------



## siobhanwf

Central and southern Portugal are prone to earthquakes. The last major
earthquake to strike mainland Portugal occurred in February 1969. It reached 7.3
on the Richter scale and was felt in most of the country, killing two.


----------



## siobhanwf

2010-08-05 09:48	39,34	-9,32	9	2,1	SE Peniche


----------



## loonytoon

siobhanwf said:


> 2010-08-05 09:48	39,34	-9,32	9	2,1	SE Peniche


what does this mean and are you worried about earthquakes? oops, just read your comment in 'swimming pools' thread so you obviously are!

jeff


----------



## siobhanwf

loonytoon said:


> what does this mean and are you worried about earthquakes? oops, just read your comment in 'swimming pools' thread so you obviously are!
> 
> jeff



Hi Jeff

Portugal is in an earthquake zone. One thing that you should make sure of it that your house insurance has earthquake coverage.

The great earthqake of 1755 (November 1st) was of a magnitude of nearing 9 on the Richter scale. with an epicenter in the Atlantic Ocean about 200 km west-southwest of Cape St. Vincent. 

1755 Lisbon earthquake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The last sizeable one hit Spain and Portugal in December 2009 (either 16th or 17th I was in Tavira at the time and it woke me up) at around 2:3am, with a strength of 6.3 on the Richter scale. The earthquake originated about 100 kilometers southwest of Cape St. Vincent in the atlantic Ocean, at a depth of 58 kilometers


To put it into perspective the great San Francisco earthquake of 1906 April 18th was no higher than 8.25 (some reckon it was a s low as 7.7)


----------



## loonytoon

siobhanwf said:


> 2010-08-05 09:48	39,34	-9,32	9	2,1	SE Peniche


thanks for that but what do the numbers mean? i get the date and the time but what are the rest?

jeff


----------



## siobhanwf

loonytoon said:


> thanks for that but what do the numbers mean? i get the date and the time but what are the rest?
> 
> jeff


Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.

Just look at the link in the first post ..... http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/


----------



## loonytoon

siobhanwf said:


> Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.
> 
> Just look at the link in the first post ..... Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal


it all becomes clear


----------



## siobhanwf

loonytoon said:


> it all becomes clear


Glad about that. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bart n caz

siobhanwf said:


> 2010-08-05 09:48	39,34	-9,32	9	2,1	SE Peniche


I didn't feel that one!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

bart n caz said:


> I didn't feel that one!!!



AHhhhh you two....it was only slight !! 2.1


----------



## loonytoon

bart n caz said:


> I didn't feel that one!!!


so the earth didn't move then?

jeff


----------



## tony.m

*Is anywhere immune?*

I thought South Lincs was only at risk from flooding but we felt the effect of an earthquake with it's epicentre 50 miles further north, 4 years ago.....

At 8 ft above sea level, flooding is more of a concern though in 2007, we got off scot free. My business in Chesterfield was flooded though and that's over 500ft above sea-level!!


----------

